# Wild Side Offers New Licensed Army Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Wild Side now offers officially licensed Army designs as stock heat transfers. This initial collection consists of six designs with new designs to be added on a continuing basis throughout the coming year. 

The new full-front designs are high-definition plastisol screen printed transfers that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of army designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type “army” into the search engine. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side.

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

